# tô



## kolocho

Hola,

En una canción muy popular de Brasil aparece la frase Tô me sentindo muito... ¿Qué significado tiene la palabra Tô? Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

É uma contracção coloquial de "estou", _estoy_.


----------



## kolocho

Muito obrigadinho, Até logo!


----------



## jazyk

Kolocho não é o primeiro hispanoparlante que usa um diminutivo, falando português, de um modo ao menos curioso .  Será que a impressão que damos os brasileiros (ou os portugueses) é de usarmos muito o diminutivo?


----------



## Outsider

Bem, neste caso a palavra apareceu numa canção. Muitos cantores usam linguagem coloquial. Mas parece-me que usamos muito o diminutivo "tô/tou", sim. Quer brasileiros, quer portugueses.


----------



## jazyk

Disse diminutivo (inho) e não abreviação. Não é a primeira vez que vejo um estrangeiro usar um diminutivo: obrigadinho.  Causa-me muitas vezes graças.  Parece-me linguagem de criança/mulher/efeminado quando usado em excesso, mas vai ver é só impressão minha.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, entendo! De facto, "obrigadinho" pode soar excessivamente meigo no "mundo real". Mas tento não ser demasiado severo com pessoas que ainda estão a aprender a língua.


----------



## jazyk

Não, não estou sendo severo com elas.  Se elas falam assim, é porque nos copiam, e se nos copiam, é porque falamos (ou elas têm a impressão de que falamos) assim.  Mas eu não falo assim! Um homem usar muitos diminutivos soa-me muito estranho.


----------



## jester.

Nunca aplicaría un diminutivo a "gracias" en español...


----------



## Vanda

Ai esses machões!....


----------



## Like an Angel

O profesor diz: tenhan cuidado com os diminutivos, porque nãe è camisinha o diminutivo de camisa ... não sei se vocês empregam muitos os diminutivos, mas quando ouvimos o emprego de inho/inha acho que è muito bonito, por isso os estudantes de portuguê pomos inho/inha por todos lados.

¡Até logo! e por favor, corrijam meus erros


----------



## luis masci

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> O profesor diz: tenhan cuidado com os diminutivos, porque nãe è camisinha o diminutivo de camisa ...


----------



## jazyk

Minha avó diz camisinha, e ela não se refere a preservativos. Concordo que é meio estranho.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Respeito dos "-inhos" "-inhas"; quando fui morar no Brasil (com meis pais e irmão, eu só tinha 3 anos) a primeira frase que eu disse a um vizinho foi "Yo voy a la placinha, a andar en mi triciclinho"  
Destaca muito, sim, quando é ouvido pela primeira vez. 
Ficou bem enfatizada esta frase,  sempre penso que o meu português é um pouco infantil em alguns aspectos.


----------



## Vanda

Por outro lado, tenho a impressão que os falantes de espanhol usam muito o -ito/ita, não Lucita? (Só para dar um exemplo). Para os meus ouvidos é tão usado quanto nosso -inho/inha sem ser uso infantil, penso que em algo carinhoso. Ou estou enganada?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vanda said:
			
		

> Por outro lado, tenho a impressão que os falantes de espanhol usam muito o -ito/ita, não Lucita? (Só para dar um exemplo). Para os meus ouvidos é tão usado quanto nosso -inho/inha sem ser uso infantil, penso que em algo carinhoso. Ou estou enganada?


 
É assim mesmo Vanda, é para demonstrar carinho. 
Mas também pode ser usado com uma intenção pejorativa "¿Conocés a María? Ésa de ojitos azules"  Não tenho cabeça para um exemplo melhor a estas horas, quando pensar em algo melhor vou enviar.


----------



## kolocho

Hola

Sólo como comentario. La razón por la que yo escribí esa palabra ('obrigadinho') fue porque la había escuchado de una amiga Brasileña con la que converso por internet. Después de ver los comentarios de este foro ya me ha quedado claro que el diminutivo en portugués es más usado por las mujeres. Ahora que lo mencionan en español yo no lo uso tanto. 

Muito *obrigado*, 
Ate mais!


----------



## Vanda

Kolocho, ainda estou rindo do seu *obrigado!*  De novo: esses machões latinos!! 

Lucinha,
Também usamos o diminutivo para "diminuir" como vocês.  Ex.: Aquela *inha?! Q*uem ela pensa que é? /


----------



## luquitoluna

*Kolocho:* Tampoco digas (como he dicho yo) "estou fresquinho" ou "estou fresco" después de ducharte un día de verano  . Se reirían (como acabo de aprender) como si dijeses "obrigadinho".


----------



## Chriszinho85

jazyk said:
			
		

> Disse diminutivo (inho) e não abreviação. Não é a primeira vez que vejo um estrangeiro usar um diminutivo: obrigadinho.  Causa-me muitas vezes graças.  Parece-me linguagem de criança/mulher/efeminado quando usado em excesso, mas vai ver é só impressão minha.


 Que interessante Jazyk.  Na minha opinião, (pelo que ouço nos programas) acho que os brasileiros usam muito o diminutivo, mas eu nunca parei para pensar se foi usado mais por mulheres.  Será?  Pensando bem, acho que os homens usam o diminutivo de vez em quando mas usam mais de forma carinhosa quando está falando com ou se referindo a uma mulher.  Concordam?  Lembro que uma menina aqui no fórum disse que o namorado dela sempre chama ela de “safadinha.”  Sei que o diminutivo é usado muito em apelidos.  Citando nomes da seleção brasileira, tem “Ronaldinho,” “Robinho,” “Cicinho” “Ricardinho” e “Juninho.”  Foi por isso que escolhi “Chriszinho” como o meu “user name.”..lol


----------

